
IPad in Education: How It's Going - inklesspen
http://speirs.org/blog/2010/9/23/the-ipad-project-how-its-going.html
======
ugh
I would like to add my own little anecdote. I first started to suspect that
the iPad [1] might substantially change how we use and perceive computers
after my sister told me that instead of magazines the hairdresser recently
offered her an iPad. This is not some trendy big-town hairdresser [2], this
happened in a small town in Germany. My sister loved being able to check
Facebook [3] while her hair were cut.

There is just something different about the iPad [1], it has qualities which
make it ideal for certain uses, uses for which laptops or netbooks are just
not right.

[1] It’s just the iPad now but I’m sure there will be many similar devices in
the future.

[2] Ok, maybe somewhat trendy: <http://www.projecth.net/>

[3] The privacy implications make me cringe. I suspect that many customers
forget to log out, but that’s just a software problem and doesn’t really
matter in the grand scheme of things.

